# "Electronica Digital"  monta tu laboratorio digital



## humadera1 (Sep 12, 2011)

Hola a todos!

Me ayudan con esto por favor

busco estas revistas  "Electronica Digital"  monta tu laboratorio digital,   de la editorial española FyG editores SA
son 70 numeros     y me quede en la 41

Por estos lares de latinoamerica no se llego a vender la coleccion completa
necesito contactar gentita que haya completado esta coleccion que se vendia semanalmente a ya por el 2008 o 2009   please!!!!


----------



## Josefe17 (Oct 6, 2011)

Tengo la colección acabada. Creo que esa entrega es una matriz de LED (no muy relevante electrónicamente) Por lo demás está disponible.

Fotos:












Una cosa, ¿la puedo escanear y subirla aquí al foro?

Si eres tan amable, concreta los fascículos que son, por favor


----------



## humadera1 (Oct 16, 2011)

oh    grasias por responder    chicos

ya me havia casi dado por vensido  



Josefe17 dijo:


> Tengo la colección acabada. Creo que esa entrega es una matriz de LED (no muy relevante electrónicamente) Por lo demás está disponible.
> 
> Fotos:
> 
> ...






Gracias  Josefe17 
disculpa por el desorden de este foro

Bueno solo se vendieron hasta el  # 41  y nunca más se supo de las otras 29 entregas

descripción:   las revistas se compone de  4 temas  o capítulos  llamados

- Hardware
- Digital Básica
- Digital Avanzada
- Microcontroladores


entonces lo que me estarían faltando concretamente serian:

- Hardware             :  83 - hasta el final
- Digital Básica       :  41 - hasta el final
- Digital Avanzada   :  83 - hasta el final
- Microcontroladores :  83 - hasta el final


Y Yo creo que si lo puedes subir aquí o de lo contrario usar un server como  Megaupload o Rapishare.  etc.  El de tu agrado,  sería lo mas rápido

te agradezco mucho por el tiempo que te vas a tomar  Josefe17  muchas grasias


----------



## Josefe17 (Oct 16, 2011)

Pero si son tanatas hasta navidades no creo que pueda, y te va a faltar mucho mucho.


----------



## humadera1 (Oct 16, 2011)

Si lo  imaginaba

y hasta que  numero terminan cada uno de los temas?


----------



## Mandrake (Oct 17, 2011)

humadera1 dijo:


> . . . Yo creo que si lo puedes subir aquí o de lo contrario usar un server como  Megaupload o Rapishare.  etc . . .



Mas agradable seria que leyeras y siguieras las normas del foro:

2.9 Los usuarios no pueden publicar, solicitar ni difundir información que promueva el plagio, la piratería, la divulgación de números de serie, crack o similares, o copias no autorizadas de material protegido por derechos de autor.

.


----------



## Josefe17 (Oct 17, 2011)

Yo por eso preguntaba lo de publicarlas aquí, de acuerdo a las normas. Pero ya filosofando, ¿dónde pueden quedar los derechos de autor de una editorial irresponsable que para una edición a medias? No estoy incitando a nada que quede claro. Si algún moderador lo lee, que opine.


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 20, 2011)

Ok... Segun el convenio de Berna, siempre y cuando se cite la fuente y el autor no hay problema en subir las revistas faltantes y poner los enlaces al foro... ahora solo falta alguien que las tenga y lo quiera hacer.... 



> Artículo 10
> Libre utilización de obras en algunos casos:
> 1. Citas; 2. Ilustración de la enseñanza; 3. Mención de la fuente y del autor
> 
> ...


----------



## humadera1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Bueno!   No necesariamente tiene que ser sibido en este  Foro.  Basta con que haygan personas que hayan completado la coleccion y quieran partisipar comentando sobre esta revista,  temas como  el lector de targeta les funciono o no?  cosas asi 

saludos


----------



## Josefe17 (Oct 21, 2011)

Yo tener las tengo, escáner tengo, querer quiero, pero tiempo no (curso 2º de bachillerato).


----------



## humadera1 (Oct 22, 2011)

Tomate tu tiempo Josefe17  y dale duro a tu curso 2º de bachillerato,  por a hora me encuetro experimentando con "Digital Basica"  Pag 31   el de los  IC 4093 y 4001
Para profecionales en la electronica esta coleccion deve de ser una pasada  

pero es que Yo soy un Mecanico de coches, aficionado a la electronica y esta revista resulta muy interesante y didactico para mi

hummm  me abre equivocado de oficio, talves debi de ser  electronico y no Mecanico


----------



## ingesistemas1 (Feb 8, 2012)

Que tal buenas tardes...pueden ayudarme a conseguir estos fasciculos? 
Soy de Mexico si alguien los pudiera scanear y subirlos o en su caso que quiera no importa venderme la coleccion mucho les agradecere si se puede.
Saludos afectuosos


----------



## humadera1 (Feb 17, 2012)

Hola  Ingesistemas1
yo me quede en estos numeros


- Hardware : 83 - hasta el final
- Digital Básica : 41 - hasta el final
- Digital Avanzada : 83 - hasta el final
- Microcontroladores : 83 - hasta el final

En que numero te quedaste Tu?


La coleccion no existe ni siquiera en Spaña que es el origen de esta colecion,  talves en los mercados de pulgas  pero no cono*Z*co
bien Madrid y ya regrese a mi pais


Algun ing*E*niero electronico que Ya no le sir*V*a esta coleccion?
es de electronica muy pero muy basico


----------



## miguelus (Feb 17, 2012)

humadera1 dijo:


> Hola a todos!
> 
> Me ayudan con esto por favor
> 
> ...



Buenas tardes, casualmente la Empresa en la que trabajo está a escasos 200m de FyG editores SA
Si quieres realizar alguna gestión, por mi parte no habría ningún problema.

Sal U2


----------



## humadera1 (Feb 18, 2012)

Gracias  Miguelus
A mi me dijeron por telefono  que ya la revista se habia agotado y que los pocos numeros que le quedaban fueron embiados a  Latinoamerica , los mandaron incompletos , entonces ya no me acerqué a la editorial

Te agradecería mucho si tu puedes conseguir algún dato,  probablemente en una tienda lo vendan ya completo y armado  "Quien sabe"

Saludos


----------



## SkaJaf (Dic 30, 2013)

Hola Humadera1,
¿Conseguiste las revistas?
A mi me faltan la 30,32 y 33
Saludos,


----------



## chenteb (Mar 27, 2019)

puedo compartir los enlaces en drive temporalmente, así pueden descargarlos y los derechos de autor no creo que se violen ya que F&G Editores desapareció


----------

